# suggestions for odor problem



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry to be so graphic ladies but for about 2 months I have had a problem with odor. I don't have a yeast infection as far as I can tell. Or I should say, I'm not having a big problem with itcing. I don't know if it's odor from discharge or pee. Sorry ladies, this is embarrasing for me too. Any suggestions other than a douche? My ob/gyn doesn't think they're safe to use. She says they cause more problems than they cure.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Have you been tested for other infections. I know that some other infections can cause odor without other symptoms. Bacterial V. I think. Also did you change laundry soap or body soap. I think sometimes the perfumes can mix with you and make an odor. I have noticed this before. I would definitely contact my doctor and follow up on this. Take care.- Vamplady


----------



## Tonya Kay (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey, I totally understand....I also have trouble with odor from Lord knows what. I too went to Ob/GYN about 11 yrs ago and she told me it was because I wasn't having enough sex....talk about embarassing.







I guess I have gotten used to the discharge (clear) and my husband has never mentioned that I smell so you are probably like me and the smell only bothers you. Hope this helps.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Douches aren't safe.I have the odor thing every once in a while, I can't really understand what sets it off or anything.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Your ob/gyn is right about the douches. Every doctor I've had says they are not good to use. Is your odor a "fishy" odor? I had that one time when I got my birth control pills out of order, and it caused a bacterial imbalance. I was put on Flagyl, and that took care of it. It probably is a good idea if you go and just get tested for a bacterial infection or yeast.I use a pantiliner everyday because I know I leak a small amount of urine, and for a long time, I couldn't figure out what the odor was; I was the only one who could smell it, went to my doctor and was checked out, but it ended up being a normal discharge and a small amount of urine combined that I was smelling. Sorry if this was graphic, but how do you put this any other way?


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Not too graphic Jannybitt. It's part of being female. It's not a fishy smell. Just a very strong foul odor. Possibly it's discharge with a bit of urine. I do leak sometimes. I think I am the only one who smells it. Mostly when I go to the bathroom. Maybe it's just my urine that smells. I'm on 3 different meds, maybe that plays in to it some how. Thanks everyone for your opinions. I guess it's time to be tested for a yeast infection anyway. My mom just found out she had one and she had no symptoms what so ever. There just is no second guessing the female body.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are bacterial infections down there, not just yeast.Has anyone checked the discharge to see if it is infected?K.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

It hit me tonight that when I have a flareup with my stomach, the odor is a little stronger. Not any kind of bm odor whatsoever, but just stronger. I can only smell it when I'm sitting on the toilet. I also think meds can play into it, because I am on several also. It's a good idea to get checked, even if for nothing more than peace of mind. What we women have to go through! Sheesh!!!


----------

